# Spotted: Portugese detailer



## AR-CoolC

Spotted on the 4th July in Almancil (about 20 minutes from Faro) a silver van with "Premier auto valeting" on the side. And then later in the day an advert on the local TV for the same company doing "Z" details for 300 euro's.


Anyone on here?? :wave:


----------



## Ambrez

yhhhhh


----------



## tim

They are a joke. I'm living in Vale do Lobo at the minute, and I asked a few of the guys what ***** Products they used. Not only did he have no idea what they use, he barely spoke english! Great Customers Relations considering its a vastly english speaking area.

Do you travel out here much AR CoolC? All I'll say is, watch this space


----------



## zinz

Don't know the guys but in Lisbon you have nice detailers.

For example, http://www.cardetail.pt/


----------



## AR-CoolC

tim said:


> Do you travel out here much AR CoolC? All I'll say is, watch this space


Wow talk about digging up old threads 

No I don't get out there much, that was my first time in Portugal and was a holiday.


----------



## matt

This is a year old almost! We need to sort out that beer Ali!! :thumb:


----------



## tim

AR-CoolC said:


> Wow talk about digging up old threads
> 
> No I don't get out there much, that was my first time in Portugal and was a holiday.


Ah rite excellent. Did you like it? Where abouts did you stay if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Racer

zinz said:


> Don't know the guys but in Lisbon you have nice detailers.
> 
> For example, http://www.cardetail.pt/


Thanks :thumb:


----------

